# Camping the Opener?



## vizslaking (Sep 24, 2004)

Looking to camp around the Oakes area. Is there just that one campground south of Oakes? I can only find that one or a campground near Lake Lamoure.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Check out ND tourism, they can provide a list of campgrounds


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

I heard big bird numbers around the Icelandic state park. Nice easy drive and plenty of room to stay.


----------

